# Missed Miscarriage - How long for it to "Naturally" Happen?



## phoenix78 (Jul 18, 2008)

Hi Mamas,

I posted a few threads back (Waiting to Miscarry - Devestated)...I learned on Friday that my baby's heart stopped and now I am waiting to miscarry. I would have been 13 weeks yesterday. I thought a D&C (which is what I wanted) was scheduled for Wed, however, there was apparently a miscommunication between myself, the midwife, and the hospital. All Wed is is a surgical consult. I likely won't get the D&C for another week after that. So it looks like I'm stuck for now waiting for nature to take its' course. Wondering if anyone would share their experience in regards to missed miscarriage and how long it took? I've had severe cramping and contractions on and off since Friday. Midwife gave me codiene for the pain. But no spotting or bleeding yet.

I'm having a really hard time not knowing when this will be over. I feel like if the baby is already gone, I just need to get this part done with. I can't stand feeling and looking pregnant and knowing the baby in me has died. I was really, really upset when I learned I wasn't even on the OR schedule yet. I don't seem to have any other choice right now.


----------



## theboysmama (Sep 21, 2005)

For both of my first tri m/c's it took about 24 hrs from the time the bleeding started to begin miscarrying. One was at 6wks and 1 was at 12 1/2 wks with the gestational age of 7wks.
Can they induce you with misoprostol? It worked for me this time. I was 17 wks w/ a ga of 13wks.


----------



## MarineWife (May 1, 2004)

First, I want to say that I'm so sorry for your loss.

I don't like the term missed m/c being used less than 3 weeks from fetal demise. It's normal for it to take as much as 3 weeks, sometimes even 4, from the time the baby passes for your body to pass the baby.

My latest m/c happened at 11w but the baby had died at around 8w. I found out at 10w. I waited another week before I started bleeding. 3 days after I started bleeding I passed the baby. 2 days after that I passed the placenta. With my earlier m/cs, it all happened a lot more quickly.


----------



## rcr (Jul 29, 2008)

I was diagnosed with blighted ovum 5 weeks ago. I am still waiting. I have a D&C scheduled for Friday. I just can't wait any longer.

It can take a long time. I am sorry for your loss.


----------



## Mama Lo (May 11, 2009)

My sil had a blighted ovum found at 9wks, and she didn't actually m/s until 13 weeks.


----------



## honeybunmom (Jan 11, 2007)

Mine took about 3 weeks. I also have a retroverted uterus, so, there had not yet been enough force to expel the fetus. I actually had an accupuncture session to get things going naturally. Fortunately it worked within about 24 hours and I was about to avoid a D&C (which would not have been a good outcome for me).


----------



## kalamos23 (Apr 11, 2008)

My missed one, the baby passed at around 8.5-9 weeks and I miscarried at 12.5 weeks. If you are having cramps, it should be pretty soon, I know I had a week or so of cramps and then the m/c.


----------



## sarahmck (Feb 11, 2005)

My baby died at 8 weeks and my miscarriage came naturally at 15. But it turned out to be incomplete so it didn't complete until 2 months later. A long process, but I'm glad I waited.

Good luck and I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## amo4piano (Jan 19, 2010)

Hi, I'm so sorry for your loss. I know every situation is different, but I was diagnosed with a blighted ovum at 7 weeks. I also was sick of waiting but wasn't comfortable with the D&C, especially after reading many negative posts on here.

At 10 1/2 weeks, I went to a homepath and got a natural remedy (non-pharmaceutical, all raw materials). She prescribed me a three-day remedy and 12 hours after the last dose, I finally began to miscarry (on the day of the completion of my 11th week--which was yesterday. So, yes, I am miscarrying right now).

Just wanted to chime in on the chance that you may be looking for an alternate solution to the D&C.

Good luck--it's great to have all the support here and I wish you a peaceful experience and a quick recover, either way. Sending my thoughts and positive energy.


----------



## JBaxter (May 1, 2005)

baby lived about 9 weeks I miscarried at 15 weeks on my own but ended up in the ER with heavy bleeding and a D&C.

My body does not give up babies easily early or late term.


----------



## mamalove1 (Apr 22, 2009)

Ummm, I found at this week at 12 weeks that the baby had passed since 8.5 weeks. I only started bleeding because the ultrasound was so rough I think. So it is hard to say because it is so individual. I am so sorry.


----------



## phoenix78 (Jul 18, 2008)

Thank you for the messages and condolences mamas. I had the D&C yesterday after 10 days of constant cramping but no bleeding. Honestly, it went better than I thought it would. The anasthesia recovery was the worst part but the cramping afterwards has been manageable. The hospital also was able to arrange for whatever remains there are to be cremated, which made me feel a little bit better. The pain isn't too bad today. I just feel relieved this is over and I can start to move on with my life. I wish you all peace in yours.


----------

